# A visit to Gary Conley's shop. Conley Precision V8 (Stinger 609)



## Jadecy (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a video I recorded when we visited Gary Conley.

This is the "Stinger 609" 1/4 scale V8

6.09 Cubic inch V8 with functioning super charger. 

Warning: I uploaded in high res. so you will need a good internet connection.

The engine is running at the end of the video.

For best viewing click the top to launch it in YouTube and expand it full screen. It is hi res. so it looks good in full screen mode.

[youtube=425,350]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO53QZZTjHU&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO53QZZTjHU&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO53QZZTjHU&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have admired his work for years. If I had the cash I would get one of the stingers. They are high dollar but I think the quality is high enough to warrent the price. Seeing his work on the net is one of the reasons I build the stuff I do.


----------



## /// (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm trying to find the "Like" button on your post! ;D

Excellent video, I learnt a few things.
Thanks for uploading and linking.


----------



## pcw (Nov 13, 2011)

that engine is awesome! if it would be mine i would build a scale slingshot dragster to display it ;D


----------

